# PGM Database, just about anything you would want to know



## Irons (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.platinummetalsreview.com/jmpgm/index.jsp

The PGM Database assists you to find materials based on their properties, enabling you to find the right material for the job without the hassle.

The PGM Database is a collection of published data and internal Johnson Matthey data defining the physical properties and characteristics of platinum group metals and their alloys.

The PGM Database helps you find solutions to material problems.

The PGM Database can display a datasheet of material properties in a user-friendly view, giving a comprehensive picture of a material and its capabilities.

Using advanced software, the PGM Database can perform selection based on material properties, showing only materials with the properties that you define.


----------

